# A couple new cranks



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a few new ones waiting for some open water.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NICE WORK,,CBMr.!! Great color combo's too! I think the fish will like ALL your flavors!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very impressive bunch of lures. Great colors and finishes! Are they wood or resin?


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Looking good bobby, 

I take it you are getting ready for soft water .


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Very sharp looking!


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks guys
Sonar, I think I'm going to try a few of these walleye colors on some muskie baits
All Eyes, They are all wood.
Jared, I've been ready it's been a long winter waiting for soft water.
Sylvan, I hope the glitter works out for you.
Here's a picture of a couple new 4" & 5" muskie baits with walleye colors.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

I've Even started painting some of my boards with walleye & muskie colors.
Jared, we need to hook up some time so I can show you the new boards.
It's been a long winter.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like I will just leave my stuff out of the boat when we go cuz there won't be Nuff room with all that stuff you made this winter...


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

muskyhound said:


> Looks like I will just leave my stuff out of the boat when we go cuz there won't be Nuff room with all that stuff you made this winter...


You better pray for open water. ( I'm very bored )
I have been trying to figure out how to organize so I don't have to take everything at once. There"s never enough room.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Find some more room in the boat Rick.
These 4" muskie baits are brand new for this year.
I can't wait to get these wet.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are nice, who makes them?


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I make them myself. I've been making muskie baits since the mid 90's and just started making walleye baits and inline boards a few years ago.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

COUSTOMBAITMAKER said:


> Find some more room in the boat Rick.
> These 4" muskie baits are brand new for this year.
> I can't wait to get these wet.


 selling the boat and buying a snowmobile and an ice auger if this [email protected]!t dont stop....


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Those are very nice!


----------

